# preventing checking in large tree



## old spruce (Jun 18, 2011)

I just uncovered a 540 year old spruce that has been buried for about 100 years during an excavation here in the Pacific NW and want to make sure that I don't have a large issue with the log. I power washed the mud from the log and than have covered it with plastic to try to keep the moisture insid. I hose it down on ocasion but it is checking. The log is 5' in Diameter and 24' long and weighs just over 24,000lbs at the present time


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw it into lumber and seal the ends.

If you have to keep it in log form for a while, keep it wet with sprinklers or put it into water.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

What are your plans for the log? If you want to mill it, do that and then dry the lumber. If you want to keep it as a log you just have to accept the cracks. It's physically impossible to dry a full log without having it cracking.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*spruce*

What are you planning to use the lumber for? If it's guitar tops, You will need to crosscut to length and split into billets for less runout for resawing as soon as posible. Then sticker and cover with plastic for the first couple of weeks to slow down drying.


----------



## old spruce (Jun 18, 2011)

*What to do*

I am looking for sombody to tell me the best use for the 5 foot diameter 24 foot long 600 year old spruce log. I am trying to keep it wet at the present time. The city wants a slice off of the end to set up a monument for the town, other that that i am looking for some good useage for the wood.

Bud


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would make... 600 yr old boards. :smile:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*spruce*



old spruce said:


> I am looking for sombody to tell me the best use for the 5 foot diameter 24 foot long 600 year old spruce log. I am trying to keep it wet at the present time. The city wants a slice off of the end to set up a monument for the town, other that that i am looking for some good useage for the wood.
> 
> Bud


 I would resaw into acoustic guitar tops. They would bring good money and would do the tree justice as it could continue life makeing music for many to hear.:yes:


----------

